
It Looks Like Idera Is Gutting Travis CI Just a Few Weeks After Acquiring It - tombrm
https://twitter.com/carmatrocity/status/1098538649908666368
======
jrochkind1
Not too shocking, unfortunately, from discussion when the acquisition was
annoucned
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18978251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18978251)),
we knew that this was the kind of private equity firm that makes money by
buying products with existing revenue streams, and then _not_ investing in
them.

(And the corollary, laying off staff you don't need if you're not going to be
investing in it).

This is kind of how private equity works.

It is sad, I had really liked travis as a product, I don't expect I will be
able to continue to.

Travis is just _so easy_ to set up for my basic ruby gem and Rails app
projects (I don't want to spend time on setting up CI, I just want it to be
done), as well as free for open source -- none of it's competitors have seemed
to give me that when I looked before.

Travis, by offering an absolutely brain-dead setup, and giving it away free to
open source, really created a revolution in actually doing CI for open source,
at least in ruby. Everyone's doing CI now, when few open source projects were
before in ruby. That anyone offers free CI for open source at all is probably
due to the need to compete with travis. I wonder if it'll stick around.

